# HCG Shot for FET



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi girls
I've read somewhere about some clinics giving a HCG shot just before FET to mimic the body's natural hormones and to support the luteal phase. Has anyone had this with their own clinic before?

B x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have never heard of this.  Perhaps talk to your clinic and see what they say.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

I've had three fets. Never had the though. 

Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I did for my FET - was told it makes the uterus the 'right environment' especially if having a medicated cycle.


Unfortunately I got a BFN tho.


   


Tis x


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Brookie I had it too with my medicated FET, I had pregnyl but this time I have Otrivelle which is the same just a different make. 
It's done earlier than with a fresh cycle as the embryos are already so many days old. Hope that helps.


----------

